# Another Little One



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

This is Hannah from the bridge today. I don't really know how she managed it, but nothing seems to be broken and we simply have to wait to see if there are internal injuries. Her crop is packed solid and it feels a tad hard so we're just watching that and giving her water from time to time. Pooped one time, very brown and liquid so I don't like that. 

She is mighty cute.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Maggie, 

Little Hannah is a sweetie pie most definitely Do you suspect that she fell from the bridge & her nest and that was why/how you found her? In any case, she appears healthy and I'm sure you'll have her "up & running" full steam ahead in short order


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hannah is a lucky little cutie. 

I hope that crop will empty and there is nothing going on IN THERE.

thanks for sharing, and keep us updated, of course.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Didja' ever get the feeling that there're tales amongst the pigeons of the underpass that "if THEY take you into their nest, there's food a'plenty, the best clean water you've ever seen and nobody never dies!"

Perhaps this little one listened to the stories and just had to see for himself...

Pidgey


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Gosh Maggie - you just get so many from that bridge!! 

Louis must almost think everyday that there is bound to be a feral in need there. 

They are so lucky that they have you and Louis to look after them.

She is a dear little thing though. Hope you sort her crop out!!

Thanks again.

Tania xx


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hannah is just adorable! I love them when they are at that age/stage.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you. She really is cute.

Pidgey, I understand what you are saying and thank you so much for the compliment but I sure wish the mommas and papas would stop telling the babies to bail out.  Of course, they do die, many of them, and it is heartbreaking. There was another small one dead near Hannah this morning. Even if we check twice a day some simply can't survive the long fall and land in the street only to be run over.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Maggie, I think that T.R. means that after they get to your house, none of them die.

That is a precious little bird. They have the cutest little expressions on their face. No wonder you want to Squab-Ka-Bob them.

Feather


----------

